# C. nakamotoi spathe



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

C.nakamotoi.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice spathe!  

Can you describe your setup for us a little bit?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks!

My set up is very simple. I pot up all my crypts in AS capped with a little sphagnum. Kept in clear plastic containers in shallow water. All kept outside under a patio with indirect lighting. 

How do you keep your crypts Aaron?


----------

